# The aliens are coming!!!!



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Mr.LIFETIME said:


> :chimpeep: There planning an invasion of LIFETIME SPORTS from planet RYTERA. :behindsof:


You'll do well with it, one sweet little bow. The riser has an incredible amount of machining done to it, real nice design. And the CAT cam is just plain out fast, Rytera's version is just a little nicer looking


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*???*

What the hell are you guying Smokin?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

GodOfTheSms said:


> What the hell are you guying Smokin?


LOL....... do you need a little clarification?


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*hahaha*

yes pls ....


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*???????*



GodOfTheSms said:


> yes pls ....


 

Must be something wrong with your medication!


----------



## Andy Bourgeois (Mar 11, 2008)

Here the real Rytera


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Monster vrs Aliens?*

Monsters vrs Aliens?

G


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

Andy Bourgeois said:


> Here the real Rytera
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 537334


Gotta love Aliens


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*high maintenance*



Rick Webb said:


> Gotta love Aliens


Rick.. very high maintenance.. 

G


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

ontario moose said:


> Rick.. very high maintenance..
> 
> G


Yes sorry back to the dark side.They are very tempting though!


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

Rick Webb said:


> Yes sorry back to the dark side.They are very tempting though!


Any word when the demo's are coming out.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Andy Bourgeois said:


> Here the real Rytera
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 537334


Laura is about as down to earth a girl as you could ask for. And it ain't all a dog and pony show with her........ she competes, and is an avid hunter.

For a little more info, the speck wearing fella in the background is Ryan Martin........ heir apparent to the Martin fortune  and all around nice guy.

The Aliens are shipping now....... anybody in the market for a short ATA bow should at least check them out. Whole lotta bow for the money.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Soon.*



Rick Webb said:


> Any word when the demo's are coming out.



Be here soon, should have come across the border yesterday.

The invasion is coming, keep watching the skies. :chimpeep:


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Sighting!*

There has been a confirmed report of a sighting.:wink:

Stay tuned for more news. 

I think the Air Force was sent to investigate.:aero:


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Watch the internet instead of the skies!*

FREAKS!!!!

LOL cmon boys dont you guys watch MMA?


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*???????*



GodOfTheSms said:


> FREAKS!!!!
> 
> LOL cmon boys dont you guys watch MMA?




Seems like your IQ is on the same level or lower than burnt potatoes.:crazy:


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

Mr.LIFETIME said:


> Seems like your IQ is on the same level or lower than burnt potatoes.:crazy:


Euh .. sure buddy whatever you say your probably one of those guys who doesn't know how to use his debit card...


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Laura is about as down to earth a girl as you could ask for. And it ain't all a dog and pony show with her........ she competes, and is an avid hunter.
> 
> For a little more info, the speck wearing fella in the background is Ryan Martin........ heir apparent to the Martin fortune  and all around nice guy.
> 
> ...


she's all yours..

G


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

ontario moose said:


> Rick.. very high maintenance..
> 
> G


Just for clarification is it Mathews or the girl that is very high maintenance?


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Infantry!*

In anticipation of the coming Alien invasion, we've enlisted the help of the extraterrestrial infantry.:wink:


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*It's here.*

The Rytera Alien-x is now here, came in Monday afternoon. Sorry about the confusion, wife thought see needed to start a new tread.
As for the performance of this bow, all I can say is, smooth draw and prety fast. Out of the box it chroned at 294 - 295 fps. at a 26" draw set at 60 lbs. shooting a Fatboy arrow weighing 300 grains. With a good tune-up it should break 300 easily.
The look on the faces of the ones who have shot it was priceless, some where stunned by the speed, some by how quiet it is, some by the lack of shock after the shot and everyone by how smooth it draws.
I also weighted the bow with a digital scale and it actually does weight 3.5 lbs.
This one will be our shop demo. Anyone who is interested in one of these, drop by the shop. We will also have it at the March madness shoot on Saturday.


----------

